# Software > Ασφάλεια >  m0rtix backdoor

## the_eye

Βρήκα στον server μου να τρέχει μια περίεργη διεργασία m0rtix. Κοίταξα στο google και ανακάλυψα ότι είναι backdoor. http://packetstorm.rlz.cl/filedesc/m0rtix.c.html
Φυσικά το έκανα kill, αλλά πως μπορώ να μάθω από πού μπήκε και ποιος χρήστης το έβαλε. 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

Ακόμα βρήκα και την διεργασία psybnc http://www.psybnc.at/about.html

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Τα έχω πάρει  ::   ::   ::

----------


## the_eye

Λοιπών νεότερα. Το m0rtix βρέθηκε σε φάκελο κάτω από το webanalyse, πολύ πιθανό ο ‘μόρτης’ να χρησιμοποίησε κάποιο κενό ασφαλείας του webanalyse και να το έχωσε. Ακόμα στο ίδιο φάκελο υπήρχαν και κάποια άλλα exploits για να πάρει κάποιος root.
Έχω εντοπίσει και μία ip αλλά θα το ψάξω και άλλο το θέμα.
 ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Καλό κουράγιο...

----------

